# newbee looking for new bow



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

hello, i was looking for a new bow this year and i was looking at the new monster from mathews, a friend of mine suggested that i look at the new pse bows but there are no pse dealers in my area. has anyone shot both and how do they compare?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* brutus69. Have fun here.


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT. Look at the Monster reviews at the Archery Discussion first. Second, look up pse dealers on their web page to find the closest place to you. Seems like there should be a dealer within an hour's drive from where you live. If not, maybe check out the Hoyt line of bows to see if one of those might be a better choice. Whatever your choice, good luck shooting this year.


----------



## jdramsey1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Try finding some shops in your area where you can shoot some of their bows before you buy. I had my eyes set on a Mathews & PSE before I shot a ??? at a local dealer and made my choice from there. Buy a bow that you shoot well & like the best overall.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## jay26 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Welcome*

:welcome: BE CAREFUL THIS PLACE IS HARDER TO QUIT THAN SMOKING:ballchain:ranger:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT....
:welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## upser (Jun 14, 2009)

welcome


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

